

For a cleaner and safer internet (video) - seven
http://www.cleanternet.org/

======
ff0066mote
This is definitely a satire, but it's so deadpan that it was hard for me to
pick up on until nearing the end of the video. Amazing.

~~~
Hexstream
Somewhere on the internet, someone is taking this seriously.

~~~
crocowhile
See <http://rationalwiki.com/wiki/Poe%27s_Law> What I don't understand is what
is the position of Cecilia Malmström is.

~~~
seven
Cecilia Malmström plans to introduce a website blocking system in Europe. This
part is sadly no satire.

~~~
crocowhile
And these people keep calling themselves "Liberals". Beats me.

~~~
ugh
Liberal is used as a descriptive term in the US while in this case it’s part
of a party name. Party names don’t have to – for various historical reasons –
reflect the current political positions of a party (think US party names).
That’s especially the case in current European democracies with proportional
representation. All the parties have very similar positions close to the
center, it’s easy for any one party to end up to the “left” or “right” of
other parties on any one issue.

(Liberal also doesn’t have the same meaning in Europe as in the US. Liberals
in Europe are usually socially permissive as well as economically permissive –
like Libertarians in the US. But that doesn’t have anything to do with the
point you are making – Malmström’s position is not exactly socially
permissive.)

~~~
crocowhile
>Liberal also doesn’t have the same meaning in Europe as in the US.

I know. I am Italian.

>Malmström’s position is not exactly socially permissive.

That's the point. There's nothing liberal in censorship.

~~~
ugh
>I know. I am Italian.

Oh, sorry. I promise, no more bad assumptions. I should have just written that
party names are not a good predictor of political positions and left it at
that :)

~~~
crocowhile
No prob. It's sad to see that Internet Freedom is really being attacked
transversely by all political sides, on every continent. Always with the lame
excuse of child pornography. I still haven't decide whether this is the
Intellectual Property mafia lobbying or perhaps politicians start to be really
afraid of the internet.

------
CulturalNgineer
Satire for sure...

But the link to PayPal is real enough!

I wonder if they've taken in any money? And if so, did the people think they
were supporting this nutty idea or supporting satire?

------
jayliew
China's internet as the future of the internet for the rest of the world? I
don't know if I should laugh or cry.

------
madmaze
I really do hope this is satire. otherwise it would be the beginning of the
start of 1984

------
ra
Sadly this is true in Australia too.

